# Remember the Dandelion



## grumpywolfman (May 20, 2013)

Growing up in the city, I had come to think of the Dandelion simply as a weed; it's invasive, and undesirable for people who want perfect green lawns. But in the process, my generation started to forget just how useful it really is. Did you know that Dandelions have several health benefits, and can even fight cancer? _"You mean, eat a WEED!?"_  Haha, yeah that's right. It turns out that Dandelions (which literally translates into "lion's tooth" in French), is rich in vitamin-A, C, iron, calcium, and detoxifying agents which explains its use in medicines for the relief from diabetes, liver, and urinary disorders.

_"Are you telling me that F***in' weed is a miracle drug!?"_ *YEP*. Dandelions, when eaten as a part of your daily diet or taken as a beverage, could, depending on the peculiarities of your body chemistry: prevent or cure liver diseases, such as hepatitis or jaundice; act as a tonic and gentle diuretic to purify your blood, cleanse your system, dissolve kidney stones, and otherwise improve gastro-intestinal health; assist in weight reduction; cleanse your skin and eliminate acne; improve your bowel function, working equally well to relieve both constipation and diarrhea; prevent or lower high blood pressure; prevent or cure anemia; lower your serum cholesterol by as much as half; eliminate or drastically reduce acid indigestion and gas buildup by cutting the heaviness of fatty foods; prevent or cure various forms of cancer; prevent or control diabetes mellitus; and, at the same time, have no negative side effects and selectively act on only what ails you.

Spring is the best time to collect them; because like spinach, the leaves aren't as bitter when they are young, and the roots will have more nutrients in them as well. The flowers, leaves, and roots, can all be used. Don't collect Dandelions that are near the road, high traffic areas where pets may have been, or that may have residual spray from the neighbors who have used yard treatments. This is my first year taking advantage of the Dandelions at our home, and so far I've used our Dandelions to make: wine, tonic, coffee, tea, and massage oil. So the next time you see Dandelions as "weeds" in your lawn, don't spray them with weed killer, instead think of them as your family's personal supply of "Lions' Tooth."

* If you have health issues, allergies, or are currently taking medications, PLEASE CHECK WITH YOUR DOCTOR FIRST, before adding Dandelions to your diet; because, they may interfere with the effects of your current medications or treatment plan. *


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2013)

I get dandelion greens at the summer farmers markets here, they are quite tasty.  

Here are a couple of my faves:

Dandelion greens with hot olive oil (be careful not to overheat the olive oil, it can get a burnt taste very quickly)
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Dandelion-Greens-with-Hot-Olive-Oil-Dressing-238095

Dandelion greens with Parmesan:
http://southernfood.about.com/od/collardgreens/r/bl30319f.htm


----------



## Mauthos (May 21, 2013)

This is quite tasty:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/dandelion_and_burdock_01047


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 21, 2013)

Carol said:


> I get dandelion greens at the summer farmers markets here, they are quite tasty.
> 
> Here are a couple of my faves:
> 
> ...




I tried the second recipe last night and it was delicious! I decided later to try the leaves in an omelet. I prepped the leaves in the same way as in recipe #2, but drained the oil, and also added some shredded cheddar cheese into the omelet. The omelet was very good, and I think the leaves would make an excellent quiche as well


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> I tried the second recipe last night and it was delicious! I decided later to try the leaves in an omelet. I prepped the leaves in the same way as in recipe #2, but drained the oil, and also added some shredded cheddar cheese into the omelet. The omelet was very good, and I think the leaves would make an excellent quiche as well



That's a fantastic idea!  I don't think I have ever tried them with eggs.  I'll be trying an omelet or quiche the next time I buy some.


----------



## granfire (May 22, 2013)

I can't remember if I ever ate any, but it's been common practice in the Old World to pick them early spring. Like chickweed (another "YOU ARE EATING A WEED?!!!") they are some of the first greens to emerge in the spring, a welcome change to preserved foods - back when you had to rely on local and regional foods, and what you had put up the season before.

Around here, they don't seem too tender when the leaves are big enough to be picked. And the idea was to pick them before they flower. Nearly impossible where I am. 
There are also things you can do with the flowers, like making a 'Dandelion Champagne' a fizzy drink, supposedly alcohol free. 

 English Daisies are also a popular spring food. Flowers though...


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 22, 2013)

granfire said:


> I can't remember if I ever ate any, but it's been common practice in the Old World to pick them early spring. Around here, they don't seem too tender when the leaves are big enough to be picked. And the idea was to pick them before they flower.



If you are going to cook the Dandelion leaves, you may want to consider blanching the leaves first to remove the bitterness. They really are quite tasty, and I hope you get a chance to try some.


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2013)

Just a note...  If you're going to gather your own, rather than buy at a farmer's market or other source that is presumably safe, be very cautious and very thorough about vetting the greens.  You may not use anything noxious on your yard... but what about the neighbor uphill from you?


----------



## Takai (May 23, 2013)

Free from Amazon for a few days...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ultimate-...369070144&sr=8-5&keywords=kristina+seleshanko


----------

